# schwinn cycle truck



## JKT (Jan 11, 2014)

hi, hope someone can give me more info ... I just bought another Schwinn cycle truck with all OG paint minus the basket and supports ( I already have these ) its post war and has the extra diagonal bar in the front. I have read that in 1952 this bar was dropped and I also have a early 1953 with out this bar. but this new bikes serial number starts with a " D " and when looking up the number it indicates that it was made between 08/07 to 08/11 1952 ??? does anyone know when this diagonal bar was actually dropped ??? thanks John


----------



## Lynotch (Jan 11, 2014)

*Photos!!!*

Let's see some pic's of what your talking about.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Production of CT's was very limited and I have seen frames that were carried over from one build year to the next.  I have a 41 frame that was not built until 43.


----------



## REC (Jan 11, 2014)

Where is the serial number stamped?


----------



## JKT (Jan 11, 2014)

*ozark flyer*

thanks for the reply, that makes sense and must be the case..thanks, John


----------



## JKT (Jan 11, 2014)

*Rec*

hi, the serial number is under the crank..D23529  John


----------



## REC (Jan 11, 2014)

JKT said:


> hi, the serial number is under the crank..D23529  John




Stamping under the crank stopped in '52. I believe you have a frame that is a little older than you think, more like a '47. This is based on other postwar stuff on the list I keep working on. I am adding your bike to it.

REC


----------



## JKT (Jan 11, 2014)

*Rec*

thanks !! so is it your belief that this bike is a 1947 ???


----------



## REC (Jan 11, 2014)

JKT said:


> thanks !! so is it your belief that this bike is a 1947 ???




Yeah, The numbers to make it a '52 (based on the serial number charts) would be stamped on the left rear dropout. As yours is under the bottom bracket, it would appear to be the '47 model. I presume it has forward facing dropouts as you had thought is was a '52.

I'd love to see some photos (as would others here) - can you get some up for us to look at?

REC


----------



## JKT (Jan 11, 2014)

*Rec*

do you know what style chain guard would have been on the 1947s ???  I see in catalogs, 1946 had the prewar style feather chain guard, and in the 1948 catalog they had the postwar style feather chain guard...  mine has the postwar style....


----------



## JKT (Jan 11, 2014)

*Rec*

yes they are the forward facing drop outs...I do not have the bike here yet. it will be shipped towards the end of next week. I should have it by the middle of the following week if all goes well...I should be able to get some pics on here to show shortly after I get it. along with the prewar 20" frame blue one I bought off eBay a little while ago. the blue paint is now stripped off revealing the original red paint !!


----------



## REC (Jan 11, 2014)

JKT said:


> yes they are the forward facing drop outs...I do not have the bike here yet. it will be shipped towards the end of next week. I should have it by the middle of the following week if all goes well...I should be able to get some pics on here to show shortly after I get it. along with the prewar 20" frame blue one I bought off eBay a little while ago. the blue paint is now stripped off revealing the original red paint !!




Got the S/N on the 20" frame?
Curious as to whether I caught it on eBay.

REC


----------



## JKT (Jan 12, 2014)

*Rec*

the prewar 20" frame is  I21169  and I also have a prewar 18" and it is  E84992  what years do you think these are??


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 12, 2014)

E is 40.  I think I is 41.


----------



## JKT (Jan 12, 2014)

*Ozark Flyer*

thank you, I've heard " E " was maybe either 40 or 41 and " I "  was maybe either 41 or 42..so I wasn't real sure...


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 12, 2014)

My 40 Autocycle is an E and my 43 Cycle Truck is a 41 I frame with a blackout 43 cast crank.  It would be interesting to know what crank your I CT has.  Have you pulled it?


----------



## JKT (Jan 12, 2014)

*Ozark flyer*

no I haven't pulled the crank, it should have a date on it?  it was fairly well restored... or shall I say repainted... when I bought it and I haven't taken anything apart on it.  its a bit different... because its badged;  Mead cycle co.  HurryCycle  Chicago U.S.A.  I've seen them badged  B.F. Goodrich  but this is the first I've seen like this. I will have to take out the crank when I get a little more time and see what its dated....


----------



## REC (Jan 12, 2014)

JKT said:


> the prewar 20" frame is  I21169  and I also have a prewar 18" and it is  E84992  what years do you think these are??




E is 40, I is 41
Are both of these small basket models?

REC


----------



## JKT (Jan 12, 2014)

*Rec*

no, the 20" frame is the large basket model with the nut on the top bar...the 18" frame is the small basket model.. the 20" one had a small basket on it when I bought it. but I have a pretty nice large prewar basket that I was lucky to get in Ann Arbor last year...so I switched them....


----------



## rubblequeen (Jan 13, 2014)

*Frame #'s*

Hi dating a CT are the frame no's on same lists as all other 
Schwinns?  My # A97177 which I think is 1955 is this right?
(Hi REC almost finished now thanks for your help


----------



## REC (Jan 13, 2014)

rubblequeen said:


> Hi dating a CT are the frame no's on same lists as all other
> Schwinns?  My # A97177 which I think is 1955 is this right?
> (Hi REC almost finished now thanks for your help




I must have missed something here. Yes, they share the same sequence as other normally produced bikes, but I don't find the number you give in the 1955 year on the list. The number does however show up in both '52 and '53. Can you post a picture of the bike? 

REC

PS:
Don't know how much I helped, but you're certainly welcome. I try to help... sometimes it is less than successful!


----------



## rubblequeen (Jan 14, 2014)

*1952 Doh*






Hi Rec yes I had it at 1952 and no idea why I typed it in as 1955.  Been breathing in too much paint thinners! I've no idea either why I am incapable of posting a pic on here.  I'll keep trying
Thanks
And lo and behold there it is - ah the marvels of being inept on a computer.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 14, 2014)

*Couple of things on your Red Cycletruck pictured ........*



rubblequeen said:


> View attachment 132290
> 
> Hi Rec yes I had it at 1952 and no idea why I typed it in as 1955.  Been breathing in too much paint thinners! I've no idea either why I am incapable of posting a pic on here.  I'll keep trying
> Thanks
> And lo and behold there it is - ah the marvels of being inept on a computer.




Couple of things on your Red Cycletruck pictured ...........

(1) The front fender is on backwards ... the duck tail is on the bottom 
(2) The fenders may fit better with the correct braces ... fenders appear to be reproduction - but the braces on the rear fender space it too far away from the wheel itself  .... below is a pic of a prewar just for a visual example of distance ... 

ride vintage ....


----------



## rubblequeen (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks CC yes the fenders are repop and thanks for pointing the mistakes I've made - will put them right next time in USA.  The bike was in a complete mess when I found it having been hand painted with one broken fender, no stand  and ready to be dumped.  I have to admit to being a complete novice around American bicycles living in UK and trying to fix this and a few others during my vacations across the pond.  So really happy now this is almost ready to ride.  I have the arms for he basket but as yet no basket.
Great bike just love it - my main collection is English bikes back here.


----------

